# Selling some of my stuff.



## ThunderDog

I don't know why, but I'm a little apprehensive to post my own Craigslist links on a forum that I frequent very much.  Why, might you ask?  Because, some will be upset by how much or how little I'm asking for the things I'm selling.  People can get weird when it comes to money I suppose.

Atlas milling machine   I also have a few cutters that are not pictured.  If interested I can throw in a small import vice (to be negotiated of course).

Jefferson milling machine  (Note: The vertical attachment originally came with the Atlas mill that I'm selling.  So, it could be used on the Atlas but I have two mills and decided to have a dedicated horizontal and dedicated vertical mill.)

*Reasonable offers WILL BE considered.*
Sorry, no deliveries.
PM, if interested.

FYI, I'm not getting out of the hobby.  I'm clearing out the space for an upgrade.


----------



## Uncle Buck

You should not be apprehensive about what others might think or say. Your prices for both machines are very fair. Anyone thinking otherwise has never rebuilt, or restored one of those machines. It takes a ton of time and a little money to put them back in good shape all of that depending on what kind of condition they are in when you start working on them. 

Anyway, I restored my Atlas mill and I would not sell mine any cheaper than you are selling yours. Both look to be a lot of fun and I am sure some guy will gladly pay your asking prices. Some of the value of the asking price as I see it is due to the time, money and work spent getting the machines back in the condition they are in now.


----------



## 100LL

Nice machines, I would be all over them if I hadn't already found my milling machine.  I'm sure they'll find a home in no time.


----------



## markba633csi

Nice little retrofit on the Jefferson too


----------



## stioc

Small world! I just watched one of your YT videos a couple of weeks ago for the first time by random coincident and subscribed to your channel. I just made the connection after seeing your CL ad.


----------



## ThunderDog

stioc said:


> Small world! I just watched one of your YT videos a couple of weeks ago for the first time by random coincident and subscribed to your channel. I just made the connection after seeing your CL ad.



Haha!  Nice.


----------



## middle.road

That Jefferson is too cool. . .


----------



## stioc

ThunderDog said:


> Haha!  Nice.



I was impressed by your ingenuity on the scrap-made dividing head...btw, your voice is very similar to 'ThisOldTony' on YT lol. 
Goodluck with the sale and go make some more fun machining videos


----------



## ThunderDog

middle.road said:


> That Jefferson is too cool. . .


..cool enough that you wanna buy it, right?


----------



## mmcmdl

I may be buying a complete shop up your way TD . Either way , I'll be going thru Mount Airy . If my deal falls thru , I may just take you up on one of the mills .


----------



## ThunderDog

mmcmdl said:


> I may be buying a complete shop up your way TD . Either way , I'll be going thru Mount Airy . If my deal falls thru , I may just take you up on one of the mills .


10-4.


----------



## Robert LaLonde

ThunderDog said:


> I don't know why, but I'm a little apprehensive to post my own Craigslist links on a forum that I frequent very much.  Why, might you ask?  Because, some will be upset by how much or how little I'm asking for the things I'm selling.  People can get weird when it comes to money I suppose.
> 
> Atlas milling machine   I also have a few cutters that are not pictured.  If interested I can throw in a small import vice (to be negotiated of course).
> 
> Jefferson milling machine (Note: The vertical attachment originally came with the Atlas mill that I'm selling.  So, it could be used on the Atlas but I have two mills and decided to have a dedicated horizontal and dedicated vertical mill.)
> 
> *Reasonable offers WILL BE considered.*
> Sorry, no deliveries.
> PM, if interested.
> 
> FYI, I'm not getting out of the hobby.  I'm clearing out the space for an upgrade.



Those are cool old machines.  If you were closer I'd make you an offer.


----------



## 34_40

Thunder, did you sell the Atlas Mill?


----------



## ThunderDog

Not yet, but surprisingly alot of interest.


----------



## 34_40

And me as well!


----------



## Silverbullet

I posted the atlas here a few days ago so it's ok I guess. I think the prices are fair too.


----------

